# negotiating at buying time



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Do you folks try to work the the shop when you make the decision to buy, or do you pay the price asked? When I am buying an appliance or something that costs a few bucks ($400+), I typically try to get a few bucks shaved off of the price. I am relatively new to the handgun market, and I was curious as to how many people are successful getting a discount. If so, where - small shops or larger retailers?


sorry folks - i realize i am in the wrong forum with this...


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

At a smaller shop where I can deal with the owner I negotiate. If you cant deal with an owner then there is not much a "manager" can do other then the obligatory 10% off


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

My experiences have been that some shops will negotiate and some won't. You just have to find out which ones those are. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I always try to negotiate with trades or new purchases. If I'm unsuccessful on getting the price down, or taking care of the taxes, I'll come away with some free publications or a hat or some cool stickers! Cash works best for negotiations BTW. If they start stammering about well....., you just say, "I'll be paying cash today-are you sure you can't do me better than that?"
Good luck hunting.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> My experiences have been that some shops will negotiate and some won't. You just have to find out which ones those are.
> 
> -Jeff-


+1...my local shop and a competitor (approx. 5 miles apart) will have the same price on a gun. The shop I frequent, I'll haggle with him, and usually I'll get some off. The second shops attitude is the price you see is the price you got. But, even with that, I'm amazed at the people that come in, to the shop I frequent, and pay the sticker price without any hesitation. Good for the owner though...that way he can afford to cut a little deeper for his regulars.:smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I hate haggling, I usually do my research before hand and establish a price range that I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I find the lowest price I can on the Internet, often Bud's Gun Shop, and add shipping costs and FFL fees, and work with that number when buying a new gun. If I think the dealer is about as low as he can go, I'll calculate an 'out the door' price that is just slightly higher than the marked price, and they will usually take it. It saves me some of what I would have paid in taxes, and they are happy, and I'm OK with it, too.

Of course, there are some guys out there that won't budge, even when you know they are way high. I always assume that they are making whatever profit they get off of peripheral items, and don't really even want to do a gun sale to anybody but a sucker. 

Your job is to not be that sucker.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My local shop is soooo funny.

The posted price is high-to-middle compared to other shops. When I look, they whip out a calculator, do some math, and give me the real price, usually as much as 20% below the "sticker" price...

Why they don't just post the real price??? I guess there's the occasional sucker who just says "I'll take one of those!", and whips out the card...

JW


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

i think doing your homework before "buying" is essential. if you are "shopping" no need to haggle.

YMMV
John


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

johnr said:


> i think doing your homework before "buying" is essential. if you are "shopping" no need to haggle.
> 
> YMMV
> John


I only haggle to give the owner a chance to keep my money local. I prefer to give my business to local merchants if possible and they are reasonable. If not, I don't get upset, I just go where I need to go.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> My local shop is soooo funny.
> 
> The posted price is high-to-middle compared to other shops. When I look, they whip out a calculator, do some math, and give me the real price, usually as much as 20% below the "sticker" price...
> 
> ...


For a lot of shops haggling is just part of the sale. I used to encounter this in music stores when I was still buying a good deal of equipment.

The shops I go to a lot I will haggle on every sale. Usually I can get the "out the door" price a pretty good bit lower especially if a few people willing to play sticker have been in there before me.:mrgreen:


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

There are only 3 actual gun stores in Colorado Springs that I am aware of. The biggest is a locally owned store who refuses to negotiate, was told that by an emp, not the owner himself but the emp said that they don't even get a discount. Then we have an Outdoor Warehouse, not sure if they negotiate or not but they don't sell any of the guns currently on my list. I'm going to visit the 3rd shop today, have never been there before and have no idea what to expect. I do know that the biggest store is about $120 more than Buds on the M$P9c that I am looking at getting next.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you can get to Buds they will haggle too:smt110


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> If you can get to Buds they will haggle too:smt110


Even over the Internet? Colorado to Kentucky is a bit of a drive:mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> There are only 3 actual gun stores in Colorado Springs that I am aware of. The biggest is a locally owned store who refuses to negotiate, was told that by an emp, not the owner himself but the emp said that they don't even get a discount. Then we have an Outdoor Warehouse, not sure if they negotiate or not but they don't sell any of the guns currently on my list. I'm going to visit the 3rd shop today, have never been there before and have no idea what to expect. I do know that the biggest store is about $120 more than Buds on the M$P9c that I am looking at getting next.


How are the FFL transfer fees down there in Colorado Springs? Up here in the Fort Collins area, I haven't found a place yet that charges less than $40. There are only two places that are willing to do a transfer on a gun that they can get or already have, and they both charge $40. I haven't checked further than about 20 minutes away yet. Just curious. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a good relation with my LGS owner. Have lent them my truck to move display cases, answer questions for customers and find stock when they are busy. I ask Her for the best price she can give me. Then i pay it. I MAY be able to get it for a few bucks less elswhere, BUT. she is very local, great people, and competitive prices (for this area) to begin with. I know "negotiations" are typical for gun and auto purchases, but in the case of guns, there is less wiggle room (no dealer kcikbacks, not as hi mark up (seen the invoices people) at least around here. I would rather pay a few bucks more and keep her in business, then go save a few at Dick's or deal with a Wally world employee who doesn't know the difference between .357 mag and .357 sig.
If the price is too high after I ask for best price, i don't buy it. But i don't beat her up over it either.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I stopped by the other gun store this morning. As with Outdoor Warehouse they do not sell the guns on my list. I guess I am between paying $559 at the lgs or $439 at Buds. I'm pretty sure that I saw on Buds site that that $439 includes s/h so I would just have to pay ffl fee, maybe $40 so that is $479 in my hand. At the lgs I would pay $559 plus tax of $41 for a total of $600. I want to support the local store as much as the next guy but not for a $120 difference. I'll have to call around this weekend and firm up the ffl fees.


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

niadhf said:


> doesn't know the difference between .357 mag and .357 sig.
> .


Well that explains why those damn bullets wouldnt shoot out of my model 605 taurus. the guy at WalMart said these are 357 bullets LOL


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Blackmagic14 said:


> Well that explains why those damn bullets wouldnt shoot out of my model 605 taurus. the guy at WalMart said these are 357 bullets LOL


Please tell me you're kidding. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> I'll have to call around this weekend and firm up the ffl fees.


Make sure it is very clear between you and your FFL guy what fees he has coming to him. I had one tell me that he had to charge sales tax, too, which is absolute BS.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Bisley said:


> Make sure it is very clear between you and your FFL guy what fees he has coming to him. I had one tell me that he had to charge sales tax, too, which is absolute BS.


Yea, that's definitely BS. Sales tax is only paid if the gun is purchased in that state. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Please tell me you're kidding. :watching:
> 
> -Jeff-


I wont tell you that, you have to decide for yourself LMAO


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Blackmagic14 said:


> I wont tell you that, you have to decide for yourself LMAO


:butthead:

:anim_lol:


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I finally bit the bullet and bought my long desired M&P9c. I waited too long and Buds took it off sale, but even so they were still cheaper than any of my local shops or any other online store I could find. I asked 2 of my local shops if they could/would match and they declined. I also tried to contact other online sites about lowering their price but nobody would or they did not reply. I even tried to contact Buds but $503 was as low as they would go. In the end I paid $503 for the gun, 3% credit card fee ($15), $6 shipping insurance and found a local FFL for $20. In the end I saved $35 over the cheapest local dealer. Had that dealer had one in stock maybe I would have bought from them anyway but they were not even sure how soon they could get one in, Buds has them in stock.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought my long desired M&P9c. I waited too long and Buds took it off sale, but even so they were still cheaper than any of my local shops or any other online store I could find. I asked 2 of my local shops if they could/would match and they declined. I also tried to contact other online sites about lowering their price but nobody would or they did not reply. I even tried to contact Buds but $503 was as low as they would go. In the end I paid $503 for the gun, 3% credit card fee ($15), $6 shipping insurance and found a local FFL for $20. In the end I saved $35 over the cheapest local dealer. Had that dealer had one in stock maybe I would have bought from them anyway but they were not even sure how soon they could get one in, Buds has them in stock.


Congrats! Be sure and let us know how you like it when you get it. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Yea, that's definitely BS. Sales tax is only paid if the gun is purchased in that state.
> 
> -Jeff-


If so, why does it say this on Bud's site?

"You may choose Buds Gun Shop in Paris, KY as your FFL dealer. Buds Gun Shop retail store DOES NOT charge customers for transferring a firearm in the store. However, all in-store pick-ups will be subject to the 6% Kentucky state sales tax."

Just wondering why they would bother putting up a notice if they were referring to guns they sold...

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kg333 said:


> If so, why does it say this on Bud's site?
> 
> "You may choose Buds Gun Shop in Paris, KY as your FFL dealer. Buds Gun Shop retail store DOES NOT charge customers for transferring a firearm in the store. However, all in-store pick-ups will be subject to the 6% Kentucky state sales tax."
> 
> ...


They're saying that if you order from them and pick it up yourself, at their location in KY (instead of shipping it), you do not pay FFL fees but will pay sales tax.

If you buy from Bud's (or any online dealer) and have the gun shipped out of state, you do not pay sales tax but will pay FFL fees to your local dealer.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kg333 said:


> If so, why does it say this on Bud's site?
> 
> "You may choose Buds Gun Shop in Paris, KY as your FFL dealer. Buds Gun Shop retail store DOES NOT charge customers for transferring a firearm in the store. However, all in-store pick-ups will be subject to the 6% Kentucky state sales tax."
> 
> ...


The site states that the Buds Retail Store and the website are two separate entities, but they are both located in the same state (KY). If the firearm is purchased on the website (where taxes are not charged) and picked up in the same state where that company (the website) conducts business, then sales tax must be charged.

This is why you will often times see a list of states where online companies are based. If they have an office or business location in your state, then you must pay sales tax. If they are shipping to a state where they do not technically conduct business (read: do not have a physical presence) then no sales tax needs to be paid on the purchase.

-Jeff-

ETA: Todd beats me to it again! :numbchuck::anim_lol:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats....


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Makes sense, thanks for the info, Todd and Jeff. :smt023

KG


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> I finally bit the bullet and bought my long desired M&P9c. I waited too long and Buds took it off sale, but even so they were still cheaper than any of my local shops or any other online store I could find. I asked 2 of my local shops if they could/would match and they declined. I also tried to contact other online sites about lowering their price but nobody would or they did not reply. I even tried to contact Buds but $503 was as low as they would go. In the end I paid $503 for the gun, 3% credit card fee ($15), $6 shipping insurance and found a local FFL for $20. In the end I saved $35 over the cheapest local dealer. Had that dealer had one in stock maybe I would have bought from them anyway but they were not even sure how soon they could get one in, Buds has them in stock.


I picked up my M&P9c this morning from FFL. As soon as this repairman finishes fixing my dryer I'm heading to the range:smt023 Going to start out with Winchester White Box for the break in then I will try out some different sd ammo. I will report back later with results/thoughts.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> I picked up my M&P9c this morning from FFL. As soon as this repairman finishes fixing my dryer I'm heading to the range:smt023 Going to start out with Winchester White Box for the break in then I will try out some different sd ammo. I will report back later with results/thoughts.


Congrats!

If you ever head 2 hours North, let me know. I'd love to shoot that S&W. :watching::smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> If you ever head 2 hours North, let me know. I'd love to shoot that S&W. :watching::smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


Actually I work just north of I-70/25. I am up there 3 days a week so depending on your hours we might be able to work something out.


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

This is a good topic. I've been really interested in this, too. I've gone to a few different gun shops within about an hour of my house as well as Cabela's. I had my (almost) 2 year old son with me and one of the shops told me to let him down and let him play. Their 4 year old daughter came out and the kids colored together and the mom watched the kids while I picked the owners brain about different guns for my wife and myself. He took as much time with me as he needed to to satisfy my curiosity and I decided there that I would do my best to buy exclusively from his shop. $999 isn't too much for a Glock 26 is it? It has night sights.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jb1023 said:


> Actually I work just north of I-70/25. I am up there 3 days a week so depending on your hours we might be able to work something out.


Well, we might just have to try to work something out in the somewhat near future. I've been wanting to try one with the small backstrap. :smt033



ruining said:


> This is a good topic. I've been really interested in this, too. I've gone to a few different gun shops within about an hour of my house as well as Cabela's. I had my (almost) 2 year old son with me and one of the shops told me to let him down and let him play. Their 4 year old daughter came out and the kids colored together and the mom watched the kids while I picked the owners brain about different guns for my wife and myself. He took as much time with me as he needed to to satisfy my curiosity and I decided there that I would do my best to buy exclusively from his shop. $999 isn't too much for a Glock 26 is it? It has night sights.


This sounds like an excellent shop and owner, _except_ that price tag is outrageous. I want to say that you're joking, but for some reason I don't think you are. $999 is *way* too much for a G26, no matter what kind of sights it has on it. www.budsgunshop.com is always a good website to use as a guide (don't forget to add FFL fees with online price comparison).

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

ruining said:


> $999 isn't too much for a Glock 26 is it? It has night sights.


Did you buy it?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

ruining said:


> $999 isn't too much for a Glock 26 is it? It has night sights.


"Welcome to XYZ Gun Shop, where we dazzle you with fantastic customer service in the hopes you won't notice the price gauging we're giving you." Please tell me you're kidding and pretty please tell me you did not buy it. If you're not kidding, run as quickly away from that shop as fast as possible. No way anyone should pay that much for a Glock. Bud's had a Glock 26, with night sights for $582!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

ruining said:


> $999 isn't too much for a Glock 26 is it? It has night sights.


After you buy that, I've got some ocean front property in Arizona I'll sell you CHEAP!!:anim_lol::smt023


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

Oops. Sorry guys. That was a joke. He wants $499. I should have said $2200 to make it more obvious.:mrgreen: I don't have my CCW license yet so I'm going to buy it in the next day or so to hopefully have it before Christmas.


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> After you buy that, I've got some ocean front property in Arizona I'll sell you CHEAP!!:anim_lol::smt023


Yeah, I've heard about Arizona Bay in a Tool song. I'll have to take you up on that.:smt082


----------



## YELLOWRADO (Dec 8, 2008)

i haggle most of the time.


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I went with the M&Pc 9mm after all. I didn't get it from the retailer that I wanted to, but I went with one about a half hour closer because of the incliment weather in the northwest. Wouldn't have been an issue, but my 350z can only do so well in the snow on the highway. I should be picking it up on Christmas Eve. Can't friggin wait!


----------

